# Merry Christmas Everyone.........................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:tiphat: Thanks, Itullian. Hope you have a lovely time too.
Joy and Peace at Christmas to everyone! :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas to you all from The Netherlands :tiphat:
Bart.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Christmas card 2014 by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Dave Whitmore (Oct 3, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

Merry Christmas


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

The ancient Romans used to celebrate on December 25th what they called _Dies Natalis Solis Invicti_ - the birthday of the Unconquerable Sun. Out of the longest night, out of the darkness and cold and the death of nature, the Sun rises each year without failing to bring a new hope and life to the world. So this is not only a celebration of the birth of Christ, but of the rebirth of Nature itself, of new life, new courage and the understanding, that no matter how long the night may be, day will come again, always, unwaveringly. This is the celebration of invincible hope.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Hapiness to everyone

Merry Christmas to all of you, wherever in the world you might be

xxxxx


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Christmas is one of my favorite days of the year. There is almost no traffic. I left my house at 8:25 and I'm not going to be late for work at 9. It's a pretty day, too. And my wife is going to cook for me this evening. 

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Miawwww Humbug!

Happy ( Please insert appropriate denomanational appellation here) to all at Talk Classical!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

God Bless You All


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Have yourself a merry little Christmas.

Let your heart be light.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Seasons greetings to everyone


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

SarahNorthman said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!


Those sentiments. Cheers!

Sorry about the flubbed notes, 
but it's the spirit that counts!


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

And to all a good night


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Happy Christmas to all!


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Happy holidays folks.

My wife got me a $25 iTunes gift card which I was pretty excited about . I can use it for getting some more classical music.
and
A UAG case for my iPhone. She got the the 6 Plus version so she needs to exchange it for the regular 6 that I own. Can't wait to upgrade my iPhone case which is kinda thick.

 My daughter got quite a few gifts. Her favorite is the Kindle Fire 7 Freetime Kids version which is exciting . I love my Kindle Fire and can't wait to load up my iTunes music on it.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 59496


Could also be in the cheesiethread, but hey...

Merry Christmas to all TC


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Crossing my fingers that our family gets to experience sushi for dinner on Xmas tonight.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Have a merry new year with a happy christmas.They put to much focus on material things for holidays.I rather spend time with family rather than getting gifts.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Merry Christmas Everyone!

V


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Merry Christmas, y'all!!!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

¡Feliz Navidad!

Frӧhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> ¡Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Frӧhliche Weihnachten!


very nice

my country's Christmas carols are included


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

marinasabina said:


> ¡Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Frӧhliche Weihnachten!


Lovely! Thank you!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Merry Happy Post-Boxing Day to everyone in or around NZ time!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> Merry Happy Post-Boxing Day to everyone in or around NZ time!


Happy St John the Evangelist's Day to you too, MoonlightSonata! :cheers:


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

At the risk of sounding like a complete idiot, what exactly is boxing day?


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

SarahNorthman said:


> At the risk of sounding like a complete idiot, what exactly is boxing day?


The day after Christmas. Canadians and Britons often get it off work.

So called because it was once traditional to give one's servants and tradesmen a "Christmas box" with their gifts in that day.


----------

